# Farlowella Cat



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys i just back from the fish store while i was there i seen this farlowella cat it looks very cool and i had to have it.does anyone have one?the guy at the petstore said it will not pick on anything.im using it in my tank that just has babies guppies in it.the tank has alot of algae on the glass.do it need to feed it anything or will the algae on the glass will be enough?i am planning on adding some plants before to long.thanks


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You should really read about the fish you are interested before buying lol. You need to get some wood in that tank because rasping on wood aids their digestion of algae. Almost any fish will eat smaller fish that fit in their mouths but I have seen nothing about these fish as predators. They will happily eat the algae but be prepared with some algae flakes if the algae runs low or just for a change of pace.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the guy i deal with at the petstore i know very well.i told him what i wanted it for and asked him what he would get.i looked at a few different fishs that would do what i wanted it to do.i really like this one.he did tell me about the fish and how to take care of it and put in the tank for it and the food to feed it.i am planning on putting some plants in there.i thought i would get some info from the forum who has one of them.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a farowella catfish. He has got to be the most laid back fish I have ever encountered. They are stricly algae eaters so your fry should be perfectly fine. I have had mine eat around cory eggs before where everything else I have had would have eaten the eggs. Most of the time he is just hangin on some of the plants pretty motionless. That is what he does all day every day. I would not reccommend one for any tank less than a 20 gallon long since the farowella is such a long fish even if not very active. Just like all other algae eaters, supplementation with algae wafers/flakes and veggies is a good idea.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks chipmunk1210.what type of green do you feed it?yes it is the most laidback fish i ever had.i heard it lives between 5 and 8 years.thanks again


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mostly whatever algae wafers I have at the time or I have fed the tank some of ken's spirulina flakes. I prefer to supplement with veggies(zuchinni,squash,sweet potato). I leave my lights on longer than needed so that I keep some algae growing in my planted tanks just for that reason. Most of my tanks are running lights at least 12hours a day.  This tends to keep a fine dusting on my plants for my algae eaters.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks i leave my light on about 12 hours a day to for the algae to.do you cook any the stuff you said or do you just slice it?thanks


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

If I put a leaf of romaine lettuce--then I blanch it in the microwave in a bowl of water for about 20 seconds. The other vegs I just slice and weight in the tank for them.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for the help.i never fed stuff like that but i think i will start.do thay always eat all of what you put in.thanks


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

sometimes not. In that case in a day or so I remove whatever is not eaten so that it doesn't foul the tank


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for the help.i will put it to use.


----------

